# Optics



## J_marx22 (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm looking to pull the trigger on some new binos or spotting scope this year before the scouting season starts for me. I have some vortex 8x42 binos that have been good to me but they are just too small. I'm wondering if I should just stick to my 8x42 and buy a spotting scope or should I just buy some razor 10x50 binos and get a decent tripod with it? I will mostly be using them for high country type settings during the archery hunt and after I will use them for ducks.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't think you'll regret getting some 10X's. Do you have a spotter? If not, and you're looking for that long range -check them out in detail view, then that may be the way to go.

You can never have too many optics, but I've learned that I use my binos much more often than my spotting scope.

Choices.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

I went with 12x50 Vortex bino's and will not go back to smaller ones. I know everyone says that you can't hold 12's steady enough but when you get right down to it can you really hold any steady enough when trying to look at antlers? I need to steady my 12's when looking for fine detail but for anything else the 12's sure are nice and when steaded the 12's make it easy to look at far away critters.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

10x binos are a staple IMO.

I've never packed my spotter into the woods, and rarely have I needed to. If I can't see it with my 10x42 binos then I can't shoot it anyways.


----------



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

muddydogs said:


> I went with 12x50 Vortex bino's and will not go back to smaller ones. I know everyone says that you can't hold 12's steady enough but when you get right down to it can you really hold any steady enough when trying to look at antlers? I need to steady my 12's when looking for fine detail but for anything else the 12's sure are nice and when steaded the 12's make it easy to look at far away critters.


I also have the 12X50s and wouldn't go any lower. They are awesome. Every optic i have is vortex and i definitely feel they are the best for quality vs price.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

I read a ton of stuff on the internet when I was looking to upgrade my bino's and the majority of the posters recommended 10x and claimed that 12x was to shaky but ever once in awhile there would be a post from someone using 12x that though they were the best. I hardly read that any of the 10x crowd had 12x binos and downgraded it was just that 12x are shaky. So I got to wondering if the 12x naysayers ever really used 12x bino's or were they just regurgitating internet bull did these same guys go to the bino store, picked up a pair of 10x then a pair of 12x look at the prices and decided on the 10x after one look through the 12x?

Me not being a crowd guy and thinking for myself decided that I wanted 12x and I'm glad I did. When my buddies are straining to see detail at 200 to 300 yards I have no problems with the 12x. When the same buddies think they see an animal at longer distances I'm finding a tree or resting my binos on my knees to see if it's an animal or a rock. My out binoing my buddies is getting slimmer and slimmer these days as most have made the switch to 12x


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I really like my Vortex 10x42's. I don't need the HD's due to the P-dogs don't come out in the late evening or early morning's. If I'm finding Pdogs at 400+ yds then you should be able to find a large animal at longer distance. I don't own a spotting scope. My Vortex are very easy on my eyes on an all day shoot. 10+ hours in the binos in a day can be rough on the eyes .


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

If you only have a budget for one or the other and do any long distance spotting of over a half mile. You will need more than 12x 25x would be the minimum for looking over a mile. I personally have 10x42s. a 15-30x50mm scope for backpacking scouting trips and hunting. Then a bigger scope for scouting areas where I'm not backpacking over and just do day trips. I just down graded my bigger scope from a 80mm to a 65mm to save on weight.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Everyone has their preferences- here is mine. I use 8 x 30 binos and I carry a 12-40x60 spotting scope on every hunt. This combo is light enough to carry comfortably. The binos are quick glassing, close glassing. The spotting scope gives me the option of breaking down a hill and far away places. I like 8s for the field of view and find the extra 2x of a 10 doesn't give me an advantage. 12s are ok, but I never liked glassing with them for an extended time-- unless they are mounted on a tripod. 

Obviously, I'd recommend buying a spotting scope and decent tripod. One thing is for certain-- knowing how to use optics will increase success in finding critters.

.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

My advice is to get the best pair of binos that you can afford. Shop around and be picky until you find the ones that work for you. Go to the store at dusk and have the salesman go outside with you. Take your time looking through each pair you are considering, the right ones should provide a crystal clear image with sharp details throughout the entire field of view. I have a pair of 8x and 10x that I really like. In my experience, most of the game I see is initially spotted with these. Even very far away hillsides can be looked over very well with this type of glass. It seems to me that often times, animals will stick out while looking at the big picture. 

I also have a 20x-60x spotter. This is put to best use while glassing for bedded animals, glassing very thick cover, or field judging animals.

While hunting, I use the binos most of the time. The spotting scope gets more use during scouting trips when I don't want to get anywhere near the animals.------SS


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

im with muddy, I got some 12x50s and love them. Not shaky at all as long as you have two hands on them. I got the CAbela's Euros, which are quite heavy, but still no problem. your type of hunting certainly may dictate binos vs spotters, but as was said most use binos way more than spotters. I spent a lot of money on mine and havent regretted it for a second. It is much easier to justify spending some real cash when you realize that this is something that should really last you for literally multiple decades. The dusk test is when they really shine, I borrowed my neighbors on a camp once just using them in the dark and was sold right then.


----------

